# Another addition!!!!



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Not only have i got my youngest daughters baby shes now asked me to take her dog Bruno. We rescued him when he was 4wks old cos the guy that had him was going to drown the pups my eldest daughter has got Bruno's brother Buster.
I sure are gonna have my hands full:crazy:








BRUNO!!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbup1: aww i see he's made himself at home anyways....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww you will have your hands full, but he looks well settled,lol,


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Ahh bless....looks so cute


----------



## catman (Sep 27, 2008)

Sweepsmamma said:


> Not only have i got my youngest daughters baby shes now asked me to take her dog Bruno. We rescued him when he was 4wks old cos the guy that had him was going to drown the pups my eldest daughter has got Bruno's brother Buster.
> I sure are gonna have my hands full:crazy:
> 
> 
> ...


cute!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My dog used to sleep like that too.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

So where do you sit now?!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless he looks well comfee. Good luck


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless hes Lovely


----------

